# 1/2 done 6 drawer chest



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't had a lot of time to work on the chest of drawers... seems like I started it 3 months ago? Any way got some time and have the 4 sides completed except for glue and screw. I hadn't planned on pocket holes but every thing seems to have changed since first started. Thank God I glued the sides together or it would look like a strategic attack of post hole beetles on the back of the sides.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks good Marco


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

It’s coming along Marco.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Looks like progress to me. What the deadline for completion? I"m still working on my pantry 18 years in the making........but almost there now as all I need to do is drill the 3/4" x 7" holes for the floating brackets and mount the brackets.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Deadline? Many moons ago...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Made some time and progress on the chest. The attached pics are assembling the sides adding the drawer slides and the drawers in place. Left to do is route the drawer fronts and make the additional drawer look like the other bottom drawers, glue together and attach a top, add a skirt around the bottom, a decorative piece between the upper and lower drawers, sand and spray clear poly. Wife has yet picked out the pulls and knobs for the chest and the nightstand which in a way is good as it diverts some attention from when the chest will be done.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That's coming along nicely Marco. Don't worry, making a masterpiece takes time.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

I I like your design for the sides. I plan to make something similar but with doors and shelves and drawers inside . I have a lot of 1x6 maple so wanted to use this rather than plywood so you have given me a good idea for the sides. Your project looks great.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

You're allowed to write on the wood? I thought memory was the rule.....I forget. 

Looks like your turning the corner to the finish booth.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

TenGees said:


> That's coming along nicely Marco. Don't worry, making a masterpiece takes time.


I wouldn't know....


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

MYB506 said:


> I I like your design for the sides. I plan to make something similar but with doors and shelves and drawers inside . I have a lot of 1x6 maple so wanted to use this rather than plywood so you have given me a good idea for the sides. Your project looks great.


1x6 maple? .... I'm envious. Yours will look fantastic!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

sreilly said:


> You're allowed to write on the wood? I thought memory was the rule.....I forget.
> 
> Looks like your turning the corner to the finish booth.


Memory? I missed placed mine. Yeah a little overboard on the writing. Yesterday I thought about covering it up with paint or something.... nay, put the paint with my memory.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Turning out nice..


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Very nice Marco!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Cut the top to be glued and then cut to size, didn't have time to glue so clamped it together before it started to walk back to the woods


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Making progress this week. Got the top glued and cut to size and panels cut, 1 for the back, 6 for the bottoms of drawer slides and just for SReilly cut panels to cover the graffiti/hieroglyphics/scribblings on the inside of the chest. That pic is the blurry one. Ran out of time tonight when starting to route the drawer fronts. I was hoping to have it completed this weekend but,,, no. Still have the 6 fronts to route and sand, sand and attach the top, and sand the front and sides before applying a clear finish.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I had to come up with a way to route the top 3 drawers spaces in between their pulls/knobs. I ended up using my Dubby crosscut sled backwards on the opposite miter slot with a sacrificial fence. I had to have the dish cutter bit under the sacrificial fence, line up the drawer slot to be routed, turn on the router and hope for the best. It took 14 cuts for the sides and 7 passes to clean up their middle.














I got them all sanded with the ROS and will need to go back and hand sand in between the pull/knob slots on the top 3 drawers. Can't wait to spray it but not quite there....


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Great news for you! I finished the 6 Drawer Chest and this Thread will die a quick death! Fortunately it was done before my wife got the drawer pulls and knobs. Before posting 2 photo's a couple of things I took away from this project.

Do not try to repurpose drawers. Having to conform to their original build dimensions, drawer slides species of wood fronts to match and the non-wood drawers, don't do it. Build your own, the time saved is well worth the money spent. I built one drawer, the bottom one on the chest. If they were all the same exact species like that one which is the same as the face frame, sides and top, it would have looked much better.

Glue ups, it was likely me giving wiggle room for glue to get good in the slots but using splines were not helpful in lining boards up.... time wasted.

Pocket holes deviate a little bit. It's very noticeable when the board is thin (9/16) and you are trying to get as much of it screwed into it as reasonably possible. Whether there is a slight angle difference in drilling (doubtful but possible) or in screwing (very possible) that deviation can and will show a point of a screw. That leads to one more fix this episode. I tested a bunch before drilling the pocket holes and used only one of the slots in the Kreg Jig in hopes to avoid any oops. I also tried to be very deliberate in the angle of the screw in the pocket hole when attaching the face frame and the sides to the face frame. Even with the added precaution 2 screws wanted to be seen and were dealt with.

Have a more precise plan. Changing dimensions and joints and looks etc., etc. wastes time and tests patience.

Finishing. When spraying you need adequate space to turn around. In this case I should have done the chest separate












from the drawers.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

I admire your persistence. The end result is what matters and I think it looks great.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

You put some thought and time into this and it shows. Very nice results.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking good, Marco.


----------



## John Owen (Apr 13, 2021)

I really like the simplicity of the design and handles fit very well here


----------

